# Don't require android app to login on home hetwork



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

If I am on my home network, surely the android app could just ask the local TiVo if it has a valid active account and avoid going through the time consuming login to the TiVo servers, which lately appear to be run on an old 486 with a dial-up connection :-(.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> If I am on my home network, surely the android app could just ask the local TiVo if it has a valid active account and avoid going through the time consuming login to the TiVo servers, which lately appear to be run on an old 486 with a dial-up connection :-(.


same for ios


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't speak to Android, but I found my iOS app logged out a month or so back and it refused to login to my tivo.com account. It offered to let me log in by providing the MAK of my TiVo boxes instead.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That feature was removed from iOS a couple updates ago. Now iOS requires you to log in just like the Android app.


----------

